# Simpsons might get cancelled



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 4, 2011)

http://tv.ign.com/articles/119/1198119p1.html

Basically Fox wants the voices to take a 45% pay cut, while the voices will offer 30% cut and want a little bit of the profits the show brings in.

To be honest, while I feel it's time for The Simpsons to retire and keep the dignity it still has, it shouldn't go out like this. Especially after what The Simpsons has done for Fox, hell without them, Fox wouldn't be around. (My words).

Why am I suspecting that the X-Factor has a role to play in this :/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 4, 2011)

The Simpsons hasn't been funny for a long time.

I think Groening/Cohen should just stick to Futurama from now on, that show is infinitely more funny and the Comedy Central "rebirth" of it gives the show more steam.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 4, 2011)

Simpsons is funny, just not as funny. A lot of the episodes aren't as good as the older ones. It feels like it's too much Family Guy-ish, while the originals it basically had the family learning a lesson and such. I miss those episodes. Good thing for torrents.


----------



## prowler (Oct 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Simpsons is funny, just not as funny. A lot of the episodes aren't as good as the older ones. It feels like it's too much Family Guy-ish, while the originals it basically had the family learning a lesson and such. I miss those episodes. Good thing for torrents.


Good thing for Channel 4, eh.

(For Americans, Channel 4 airs old episodes of The Simpsons daily)


----------



## machomuu (Oct 4, 2011)

I was never really a fan, not my type of humor (or maybe I just didn't like the show).  Still, it's rather sad.  I didn't like The Simpsons, but it is kind of sad it may have to end this way.


----------



## jefffisher (Oct 4, 2011)

pay cuts suck, but the simpsons are starting to suck. so it seems fair and $4 million a year would be more than enough for any normal person it's not like the voice actors are even that great, i seriously doubt they'll be able to find other jobs making anywhere near as much.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 4, 2011)

i love the simpsons but recently the episodes have been bad.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 4, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Channels 6 and 8 here


----------



## Matthew (Oct 4, 2011)

In some ways it would be a shame if the show was cut however personally I prefer futurama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I think Groening/Cohen should just stick to Futurama from now on, that show is infinitely more funny and the Comedy Central "rebirth" of it gives the show more steam.



Definatly


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 4, 2011)

I find it hard to sympathise with people currently making around $8 million a year each.
Of course the other side of it is a giant corporation raking in billions every year...


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 4, 2011)

The newer episodes of Simpsons aren't as funny as it used to be (Kinda like most series on TV now; Spongebob, Family Guy, Cartoon Network, Nick, Etc).


----------



## smile72 (Oct 4, 2011)

I prefer Futurama. I think the pay cuts are fair, The Simpsons is not nearly as funny as it used to be nor as popular as it used to be.


----------



## dgwillia (Oct 4, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> http://tv.ign.com/articles/119/1198119p1.html
> 
> Basically Fox wants the voices to take a 45% pay cut, while the voices will offer 30% cut and want a little bit of the profits the show brings in.
> 
> ...



Meh....i LOOOOVE the Simpsons. But watching the old re-runs every day is starting to show me how stale the show is getting lately. I still laugh my ass off at some of the older episodes, but the newer ones barely make me chuckle.

Then again, i could say the same thing for nearly ALL of Fox's Animated shows. (With the exception of American Dad)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The Simpsons hasn't been funny for a long time.
> 
> I think Groening/Cohen should just stick to Futurama from now on, that show is infinitely more funny and the Comedy Central "rebirth" of it gives the show more steam.


+1

Besides, the voice actors in the Quebec French version are way better.
(Even the European French voices are better.)


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 5, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 for the quebec french voice i hate how homer sounds gay in the european version


----------



## Jax (Oct 5, 2011)

Scumbag Fox

Cancels Family Guy, Firefly and Arrested Development

Keeps airing a dead show for ten more years


----------



## machomuu (Oct 5, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Scumbag Fox
> 
> Cancels *Family Guy*, Firefly and Arrested Development
> 
> Keeps airing a dead show for ten more years


Three times, if I remember correctly.


----------



## smash_brew (Oct 5, 2011)

there have been several rumors over the past 10 years that the simpsons would be getting cancelled. I wont believe it till they're actually gone.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 5, 2011)

Good.  Maybe they'll start focusing on Futurama now.  Much, MUCH better show IMO.  Never found The Simpsons to be funny, so yeah...



			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> Three times, if I remember correctly.


It was only cancelled once before, and that was in 2002.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The Simpsons hasn't been funny for a long time.
> 
> I think Groening/Cohen should just stick to Futurama from now on, that show is infinitely more funny and the Comedy Central "rebirth" of it gives the show more steam.



Groening, at least, hasn't really been involved with it for years. That really explains a lot.

As for the news... I think the show should have ended a long time, and it would be nice if it finally bowed out. Still, it's an easy job for the actors/writers, etc. I'm not sure they will be willing to leave it behind, even at a lower pay rate.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 5, 2011)

Personally IMHO, I feel the Simpsons getting cancelled is absolutely the right choice for them right now. I have valid reason why they should cancel the show right now.

Reason #1: Original storywriters laziness - Let's face it, anybody who was not born in the early 1990's won't even appreciate the awesome media prime time series as the Simpsons that I can relate to today. The storywriting was original and unique. All you needed to know is these few things.

Homer - A dad who likes beer, donuts, and works at a nuclear power plant.
Marge - A mother who speaks her own mind, she's like the support-beam of the whole choatic family.
Lisa - A girl whose compassion for Jazz has no bounds, very studious and plays the sax.
Bart - (This is interesting since this character has undergone multiple changes over the few years) - A boy who like's getting into trouble, rides a skateboard and has a nickman that goes by the name as 'Bartman'

The episodes back then showed a mixture of comedy and family without going a little bit over the top. Like how some of these episodes are now these days. Does anyone remember when Homer has to go through a by-pass surgery? What about Bart joining with the bad crowd and was dared to cut the statues head while trying to hide from the town? Who can forget the classic 'Treehouse of Horror' episodes? Those classics can't be remade into that again, the writers are getting lazy and complacent with the multi guest-star appearances.

/end rant.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 5, 2011)

Honestly, I think the show has gone on for too long. I never found anything funny in any the of the newer eps, it feels like the show is getting redundant. I'd rather them focus on Futurama, one of my all time favorite shows.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 5, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked, it's at least been cancelled twice.


----------



## nando (Oct 5, 2011)

The Simpsons haven't been been funny for a long time and the futurama return sucks as well. I say Cohen can't deliver the goods anymore. Maybe he is just as good but can't keep up with the competition


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 5, 2011)

all the old show's suck in the 2000-2011 trust me old school simpsons were the best. but after 1998 i gave up... but anyway... futrarama's worse but then again i only seen a couple of epsoides of it and i can't say anything else so yeah. rip simpson's RIP!!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 5, 2011)

The Simpsons used to be about a stereotypical american household and its jokes based around that now its just silly nonsence. (my opinion)


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 5, 2011)

meh i didnt really like simpsons anyways.....
it was just not funny....


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Oct 5, 2011)

Watching television shows doesn't create psycho killers - canceling TV shows does! (Scary Movie)


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The Simpsons hasn't been funny for a long time.
> 
> I think Groening/Cohen should just stick to Futurama from now on, that show is infinitely more funny and the Comedy Central "rebirth" of it gives the show more steam.




Agreed,I havn't cared about the simpsons in years...but I do love futurama.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 7, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> all the old show's suck in the 2000-2011 trust me old school simpsons were the best. but after 1998 i gave up... but anyway... futrarama's worse but then again i only seen a couple of epsoides of it and i can't say anything else so yeah. rip simpson's RIP!!



Futurama is definitely the better of the two shows. It's definitely more adult than Simpsons (well, PG-13 at least) and the humor is incredibly witty. Plus some of the puns are amazing. Here's one, paraphrased...

"What if Slurm is... made from people!?"

"Oh, we already have that, it's called Soylent Cola"

"Is it good?"

"Eh, varies from person to person."

Ba dum tish. Plus Futurama does have a billion sci-fi references. It is a sci-fi show after all.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 8, 2011)

Fox just ordered two more seasons:
http://tv.ign.com/articles/119/1199000p1.html

Yay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like the Simpsons, but it's probably good for it to end before it gets worse.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2011)

This is when The Simpsons were at their peak (Season 10, 1999-2000). After that, they hit rock bottom. I saw an episode about two years ago, it was "meh" at best.  If the show dies, so be it; this is one show beyond saving.


I mean, what better way to celebrate the old Simpsons with Homer's classic scream? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtKtU_zcTGU

Ah, bullocks, seems they renewed the show till season 25. *Sigh* http://www.facebook.com/notes/fox-broadcas...150853795895557


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 8, 2011)

No way, the actors will realize they are very lucky to have their jobs and will compromise.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have to admit, Futurama deserves the spot where the Simpsons is. 

How long as Futurama been airing, and for that matter why are they able to make it not stale yet the Simpsons is as stale as it can get.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 8, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> No way, the actors will realize they are very lucky to have their jobs and will compromise.


Nice prediction. Of course, it already happened. Read the link four posts up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or here, lol
http://tv.ign.com/articles/119/1199000p1.html


----------



## geminisama (Oct 8, 2011)

Not shocked, Simpsons hasn't hard the charm it once had, for years now. I remember when people looked forward to sunday night, to watch the new Simpsons episodes, now I don't know anyone who does that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Simpsons is funny, just not as funny. A lot of the episodes aren't as good as the older ones. It feels like it's too much Family Guy-ish, while the originals it basically had the family learning a lesson and such. I miss those episodes. Good thing for torrents.


Pretty much this. While the Simpsons certainly isn't as funny, I still enjoy it. I hope it doesn't get cancelled.


----------

